# honda rancher 420



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i have a friend that has a 420 rancher n is wantin to move the radiator to the rack. 

has any on here done it?


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep.

http://www.unleashedpowersports.com/honda-rancher-420-radiator-relocation-info-t130.html


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

have u moved urs?


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep, check out that link I posted, its a writeup of sorts with details measurements and pictures.


----------

